# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] برنامج تدريبي : تحليل و توصيف الوظائف

## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*" سبحانك لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم "* 
*اهلا بكم اخواني الافاضل* 
*و اسمحوا لي ان اصحبكم في هذا البرنامج التدريبي تحت عنوان* 
*تحليل و توصيف الوظائف*
*اعداد و تقديم*
*معتز فطين* 
*اهداف البرنامج* 
*تعريف تحليل الوظائف*
*اهمية ( استخدامات ) تحليل الوظائف*
*خطوات عمل تحليل الوظائف*
*طرق جمع بيانات تحليل الوظائف*
*ابعاد تحليل الوظائف*
*كيف تعد نماذج تحليل الوظائف*
*كيف تعد بطاقات الوصف الوظيفي*
*نماذج لتحليل الوظائف*
*نماذج لبطاقات الوصف الوظيفي للعديد من الوظائف* 
*سوف تبدأ فعاليات البرنامج يوم 1/7/2009*
*بواقع محاضرتان اسبوعيا* 
*بامكانكم طرح الاسئلة و المشاكل التي قد تقابلكم في العمل بخصوص تحليل الوظائف حتي نضعها في الاعتبار للاجابة عليها*  
*دام الجميع بكل خير* 
*انتظرونا*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*بسم الله ماشاء الله 

تسلم ايدك وافكارك ودوراتك يا استاذنا

انا اسمى مكتوب طبعا فى اول الكشف 

منتظر الدورة لانها تهمنى جداااااااااااااااا 

وان شاء الله حاجهز الاسئلة واكون معك 

دائما اخى العزيز ابن طيبه 

تبهرنا برقى موضوعاتك وفائدتها التى تعم الجميع 

ربنا يبارك فيك 
ويجزيك خير الجزاء على نفعك لاخوانك 
دمت بخير دائما


*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *بسم الله ماشاء الله* 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك وافكارك ودوراتك يا استاذنا* 
> *انا اسمى مكتوب طبعا فى اول الكشف*  
> *منتظر الدورة لانها تهمنى جداااااااااااااااا*  
> *وان شاء الله حاجهز الاسئلة واكون معك*  
> *دائما اخى العزيز ابن طيبه*  
> *تبهرنا برقى موضوعاتك وفائدتها التى تعم الجميع*  
> *ربنا يبارك فيك* 
> ...


*اخي الحبيب اسكندراني* 
*بارك الله فيك*
*سعيد بتشجيعك لي و للموضوع بانضمامك الي البرنامج* 
*و ما نقدمه اخي الفاضل بعض ما عندكم*
*دمت بالف خير*
**

----------


## قلب مصر

الأخ الكريم ابن طيبة  :f: 
تسمح لي الانضمام لهذا البرنامج الرائع وأكون من المستفيدين من موضوعات حضرتك الجميلة
في انتظار البرنامج التدريبي وإن شاء الله تعم الفائدة على الجميع
ألف شكر أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة على مجهودك
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأخ الكريم ابن طيبة 
> تسمح لي الانضمام لهذا البرنامج الرائع وأكون من المستفيدين من موضوعات حضرتك الجميلة
> في انتظار البرنامج التدريبي وإن شاء الله تعم الفائدة على الجميع
> ألف شكر أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة على مجهودك


*اهلا بتواجدك معنا اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر*
*و يشرفني تواجدك الطيب معنا*
*و ارجو من الله ان اكون عند حسن الظن بي*
*دمت بكل خير*
**

----------


## سابرينا

*وانا وانا عايزه كرسى فى اول صف* 
*استاذى ابن طيبة تحية كبيرة على مجهودك الرائع بين قاعات المنتدى* 
*بس ممكن توضيح شويه عن الدورة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *وانا وانا عايزه كرسى فى اول صف* 
> *استاذى ابن طيبة تحية كبيرة على مجهودك الرائع بين قاعات المنتدى* 
> *بس ممكن توضيح شويه عن الدورة*


*اهلا سابرينا منورة الموضوع*
*الاسعار يا ستي عندنا كالاتي*
*الصف الاول 5 جنيه* 
*الصف الثاني و الاخير برضه 5 جنيه*
*مستعجلة ليه عشان نوضح الدورة* 
*استني كلها اسبوعين و نقول كل حاجة* 

*كل اللي ممكن اقوله ان تحليل الوظائف هو الاداة الرئيسة لادارة الموارد البشرية التي تستطيع من خلالها مباشرة انشطتها الاخري فتحليل الوظيفة يجب ان يتم قبل البدء في اداء او تنفيذ اي وظيفة من وظائف الموارد البشرية الاخري* 

*الف شكر ليك علي مرورك الكريم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*سابرينا هاسالك سؤال و ردي علي فيه* 
*تقدم شخص ما الي إحدى الشركات الخاصة لطلب وظيفة وبحسب مؤهله في المحاسبة تم قبوله ولكن المفاجأة أنه وُضِعَ في وظيفة إدارية بحتة و مشكلته تتلخص في أنه في كل يوم يُوكل إليه بعمل جديد و نظرا لحداثته في الشركة فانه يقبل كل عمل يوكل اليه  ولكن الأمر زاد عن حده فكل يوم مهام وتكليف جديد دون تخطيط أو تنظيم فأصبح لا يعرف هل هذا العمل من صميم عمله أم لا؟ مما يعني عدم تحدد مهام الوظائف في الشركة أو ما يعرف بالوصف الوظيفي 

فما هو الحل لهذه المشكلة؟*
*و ما الاسباب الاساسية لهذه المشكلة ؟ 
**
*

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليكم 
ابن طيبه
دائما تأتي بالجديد
و أنا منتظر لأعرف المزيد
بحكم أني لا أعرف الا العمل الخاص منذ تخرجي
فنفسي أعرف الوظائف بالضبط
متابعك ان شاء الله
تحياتي*

----------


## فنان فقير

*اخى الحبيب ابن طيبه*
*ممكن اشترك معاكو ولكم جزيل الشكر*
*صحيح المحاضرات مجانا ولا* 
*اتنمنى ان تكون مجانا* 
*تحياتى*
*فنان فقير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليكم* 
> 
> *ابن طيبه*
> *دائما تأتي بالجديد*
> *و أنا منتظر لأعرف المزيد*
> *بحكم أني لا أعرف الا العمل الخاص منذ تخرجي*
> *فنفسي أعرف الوظائف بالضبط*
> *متابعك ان شاء الله*
> 
> *تحياتي*


*اهلا باخي العزيز القواس*
*شاكر لك مشاركتك معنا*
*و ان شاء الله تجد الاستفادة التي تاملها*
*دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *اخى الحبيب ابن طيبه*
> 
> *ممكن اشترك معاكو ولكم جزيل الشكر*
> *صحيح المحاضرات مجانا ولا* 
> *اتنمنى ان تكون مجانا* 
> *تحياتى*
> 
> *فنان فقير*


*اهلا باخي احمد الشيخ*
*منور الموضوع*
*و طبعا لازم تشترك معانا لانه موضوع من صميم اختصاصاتك*
*دمت بكل خير*
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مقدمة*
*لماذا تحليل و وصف الوظائف ؟*
*تتعدد وظائف إدارة الموارد البشرية بتعدد رؤى الإدارة العليا في المنظمات المختلفة لإدارة الموارد البشرية و أهميتها في الهيكل التنظيمي لكل مؤسسة علي حدة فهناك من المنظمات من يري أن العنصر البشري هو الأصل الأهم من الأصول التي تملكها المنظمة فالأفراد هم الذين يخترعون و يبتكرون و يجددون و يديرون و ينفذون لذلك تولي الإدارة العليا في هذه المنظمات اهتمامها بإدارة الموارد البشرية و منحها كافة السلطات الممكنة لتنمية العنصر البشري كأحد أصولها الهامة و المربحة في ذات الوقت و علي العكس من ذلك قد لا تهتم الإدارة العليا في بعض المنظمات بالعنصر البشري فنراها تقلص من أهمية إدارة الموارد البشرية مما يؤدي إلي تقليص الوظائف التي تناط بها و لكن يمكننا القول أن الوظائف الرئيسية لإدارة الموارد البشرية هي :*
*1-* *المشاركة في صياغة رسالة و أهداف و إستراتيجية المنظمة .*
*2-* *إعداد الهيكل التنظيمي للمنظمة .*
*3-* *تحليل و وصف الوظائف.*
*4-* *تخطيط الموارد البشرية.*
*5-* *الاستقطاب و الاختيار و التعيين و التوجيه للعمالة.*
*6-* *تدريب و تنمية الموارد البشرية.*
*7-* *التعويض ( الأجور و المكافآت و الحوافز ).*
*8-* *إدارة و تقييم و تقويم الأداء.*
*9-* *الحفاظ علي العمالة و الاستقرار الوظيفي.*
*10-* * علاقات العمل ( قانون العمل – قانون التأمينات الاجتماعية – قانون الضرائب " كسب العمل " – السلامة و الصحة المهنية )*
*و هذا البرنامج ( البحث ) يتناول واحدة من وظائف إدارة الموارد البشرية العشر ألا و هي وظيفة تحليل و توصيف الوظائف و لقد بدأت بوظيفة تحليل و توصيف الوظائف للأهمية الكبرى لهذه الوظيفة فتحليل الوظائف هو الأداة الرئيسة لإدارة الموارد البشرية التي تستطيع من خلالها مباشرة أنشطتها الأخرى علي أسس علمية فتحليل الوظيفة يجب أن يتم قبل البدء في أداء أو تنفيذ**أي وظيفة من وظائف الموارد البشرية الأخرى .*
*فمن حيث الأهمية لا يمكن لتخطيط الموارد البشرية أن يكون فعالا و لا يمكن أن تكون عملية اختيار و تعيين الموظفين ناجحة بدون تصميم و تحليل جيدين للوظائف فالتصميم و التحليل للوظيفة يحددان نوعية و مهارات و مؤهلات الأفراد و خبراتهم و الشروط الواجب توافرها فيهم  ، كما أن اختيارنا لهذه الوظيفة راجع إلي أنها لابد منها للوقوف علي الاحتياجات التدريبية للعاملين كما انه لابد منها لبناء هيكل الأجور و التعويضات المختلفة مادية كانت أو غير مادية التي تدفعها المنظمة مقابل أداء الأعمال بل أنها قد تستعمل أحيانا لإجراء تعديلات جوهرية في الهيكل التنظيمي للمؤسسات التي تعاني من تضارب في الاختصاصات .*
*لذا سنتناول بالتفصيل كيفية نشوء فكرة تحليل الوظائف و تعريف تحليل الوظيفة و الوصف الوظيفي و علاقة تحليل و وصف الوظائف بوظائف إدارة الموارد البشرية الأخرى ثم نتطرق بعد ذلك لعرض مراحل تحليل الوظيفة ثم طرق تحليل الوظائف و من يقوم بتحليل الوظائف ثم نعرض للمشكلات المتوقعة من عملية تحليل الوظائف و الشروط الواجب توافرها لنجاح عملية تحليل و توصيف الوظائف ثم ننتقل لمخرجات عملية تحليل الوظائف و هي توصيف الوظائف و مواصفات شاغل الوظيفة  و كيفية إعداد بطاقات الوصف الوظيفي و المزايا المصاحبة للتصميم الجيد للوظيفة ثم ننتهي بإدراج بعض النماذج لتحليل الوظائف ثم بطاقات الوصف الوظيفي للعديد من الوظائف الشائعة في مصر و الوطن العربي*
*و في خلال ذلك كله سمحت لنفسي بان أوجه أسئلة عدة إلي مديري الإدارة العليا حول نظرتهم لإدارة الموارد البشرية ؟ و نظرتهم لوظائفها و كيف أن رأس المال الفكري العربي أصبح مطمعا للشركات متعددة الجنسيات في مجتمعاتنا العربية و كيف أن لذلك تأثير سلبي علي منظماتنا العربية لقصور الرؤية لدي أصحاب الأعمال و نظرتهم لإدارة الموارد البشرية باعتبارها إدارة يقتصر دورها علي كشوف المرتبات و الجزاءات فقط لا غير.*
*و ختاما يجب إرجاع الفضل إلي أهله فكل ما جاء في هذا البرنامج تم الاعتماد فيه علي ما سبقنا إليه الباحثين و المؤلفين و كل ما جئنا به أن هو إلا تناول الموضوع من كافة جوانبه في برنامج ( بحث ) واحد حتى يستفاد منه كل من يعمل في مجال إدارة الموارد البشرية أو إدارة الأعمال* 
*و أولا و أخيرا نشكر الله رب العالمين الذي وفقنا و أعاننا علي إعداد هذا البرنامج ( البحث ) و أسال الله أن يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه تعالي و أساله سبحانه و تعالي أن يهدينا إلي سواء السبيل*
*__________________________________________*
*المراجع*
** ادارة الموارد البشرية - دكتور راشد محمد عبدالجليل*
** ادارة الافراد دراسة علمية و عملية - دكتور عاطف عبيد*
** ادارة الموارد البشرية - دكتور سيد محمد جاد الرب*
** ادارة الموارد البشرية - دكتور علي محمد عبد الوهاب - دكتور عمرو محمد احمد عواد*
** ادارة الموارد البشرية - دكتور امل عبدالرحمن السيد*
** ادارة الموارد البشرية - دكتور نفيسة محمد باشري - دكتور مصطفي مصطفي كامل*
** ادارة الافراد - دكتور محمد محمد ابراهيم*
**HOW TO WRITE EFFECTIVE POSITION DESCRIPTIONS -Bernadette cioffi*
** Job Analysis, Employee Involvement, and Flexible Work Schedules - Bohlader Snell*
** Job Analysis Assignment - Judy L. Postmus*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نلقاكم في المداخلة التالية* 
*مع* 
*كيفية نشوء فكرة تحليل الوظائف* 

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تاريخ تحليل و وصف الوظائف*
*فكرة وصف الوظائف و الأعمال ليست بالحديثة إذ أن صاحب العمل الذي تولي الإشراف علي أعماله في الأيام الأولي للثورة الصناعية كان يحتفظ في ذهنه بصورة تقريبية للأوصاف و الأعباء الملقاة علي عاتق الوظائف و الأعمال الموجودة في منشاته أو كانت معظم الوظائف تتضمن مهام متعددة بمعني أن وحدات العمل المطلوب انجازها كانت كبيرة علي سبيل المثال قيام الخياط بكافة العمليات المطلوب انجازها لتجهيز سترة كاملة أو فستان كامل و أداء الخباز كافة العمليات المطلوبة لعمل الخبز و خلافه و لكن الوصف بمعناه الحديث يقصد به الاحتفاظ بسجلات لجميع الوظائف و الأعمال تتضمن وصفا كاملا و دقيقا لكل وظيفة يوضح الأعمال المطلوبة منها و الخبرة و المسئولية اللازمة لها و ظروف و أحوال العمل المحيطة بها ثم الشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن سيشغلها و ذلك للاستعانة بها في كل خطوة تتعلق بإدارة الموارد البشرية*
*و لقد ظهر نظام تحليل الوظائف بوصفه احد أدوات الإدارة حوالي عام 1900 . و أصبحت هذه الأداة واحدة من الأدوات التي يمتلكها مديرو الموارد البشرية في المنظمات لتحقيق سياساتها فيما يخص التخطيط للقوة العاملة و كان فريدريك وينسلو تايلور Frederick Winslow Taylor * من خلال اهتمامه بتحسين كفاءة العمل أن نادي بدراسة الوظائف باعتبار ذلك من مبادئ الإدارة العلمية . و كان من أفكاره دراسة الحركة كخطوة من خطوات تحليل الوظائف و توصيفها.*
*في فترة سابقة عن ذلك و في بدايات ظهور المنظمات كان الاهتمام منصبا علي توفير وظائف تتلاءم مع كل منظمة علي حدة و التركيز علي الغرض من الوظيفة و لكن هذا الاهتمام المبكر بتحليل الوظائف لم يتطرق إلي العلاقات الإنسانية كأحد الركائز التي تعتمد عليها منظومة تحليل الوظائف . و حتي عام 1960 لم يتسن لعلماء النفس و غيرهم اكتشاف السلوك الوظيفي و تأثير البيئة المحيطة بالعمل كمحور أساسي لدراسة الوظائف بالمؤسسات* 
*و لقد ازداد الاهتمام بعملية الوصف سنة بعد سنة إذ دلت الأبحاث التي أجريت في الولايات المتحدة علي أن عدد المنشات التي قامت بعملية التحليل عام 1935 كانت 39% من مجموع المنشات الصناعية ثم ارتفع هذا الرقم إلي 66% عام 1947 و إلي 98% من المنشات التي يزيد عدد عمالها عن 1000 عامل عام 1962* 
*و لقد كان من انجازات فكرة تحليل و وصف الوظائف صدور دليل الوظائف العامة بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الذي يتم تحديثه كل فتره و كان ذلك مما يقرب من نصف قرن و يحتوي الدليل علي وصف شامل للوظائف العامة و متطلبات شغل الوظيفة*
*أما في علمنا العربي و في جمهورية مصر العربية بدأ الاهتمام بعملية وصف الوظائف يزداد بعد صدور القرار الجمهوري رقم 3549 لسنة 1962 الخاص بإعداد كادر موحد للعاملين بالشركات إذ رأت وزارة الصناعة في حينه أن الأساس لوضع مثل هذا الكادر هو إعداد وصف كامل لكل الوظائف و الأعمال الموجودة بكل منشاة من المنشات التابعة للمؤسسات الصناعية و قد تم فعلا إعداد وصف للوظائف في جميع الشركات التابعة للمؤسسات الصناعية و التجارية و مؤسسات البنوك* 
*و لقد بدأت الكثير من الدول العربية بالأخذ بنظام تحليل الوظائف لاهميته في تكوين معلومات دقيقة عن الوظيفة و المتطلبات الواجب توافرها في من يشغلها* 
_____________________________________ 
· فريدريك وينسلو تايلور20 مارس1856–21 مارس1915يـُعرف على نطاق واسع باسم ف.و. تايلور F. W. Taylor, كان مهندساً ميكانيكياً أمريكياً سعى لتحسين الكفاءة الصناعية. ويعتبر تايلور أبو الإدارة العلمية, وكان واحداً من أوائل استشارييالإدارة. وكان واحداً من القادة المفكرين في حركة الكفاءة وأفكاره, المتسمة بالأتساع و العمومية, كانت بالغة التأثير في العصر التقدمي.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نلتقي في المداخلة التالية مع* 

** تعريفات هامة*
** مصطلحات هامة*
** مفاهيم اساسية*
*  - تحليل الوظائف و الوصف الوظيفي و متطلبات شاغل الوظيفة*
*  - تحليل الوظيفة و تصميم الوظيفة*
*  - تحليل الوظيفة و تقييم الوظائف*
*  - تحليل الوظيفة و دراسة الحركة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و بعد ان تناولنا في المقدمة اهمية وظيفة تحليل الوظائف و اعتبرنا انها الاداة الرئيسية في يد ادارة الموارد البشرية لتاسيس ادارة تقوم علي اسس علمية ثم تناولنا بعد ذلك نشوء و تاريخ فكرة تحليل الوظائف اعرض عليكم الان العناوين الرئيسية الذي سنتناولها في برنامجنا هذا

- المقدمة " لماذا تحليل الوظائف "
- فصل تمهيدي :- 
· تاريخ فكرة التحليل الوظيفي
· تعريفات هامة
· مصطلحات هامة
· مفاهيم أساسية :-
§ تحليل الوظائف و الوصف الوظيفي و متطلبات شاغل الوظيفة
§ تحليل الوظائف و تصميم الوظائف
§ تحليل الوظائف و تقييم الوظائف
§ تحليل الوظيفة و دراسة الحركة

- الفصل الأول : مجالات الاستفادة من نظام تحليل الوظائف " أهمية تحليل الوظائف "
· تحليل الوظائف و تخطيط الاحتياجات من الموارد البشرية
· تحليل الوظائف و رسم سياسة الاختيار و التعيين
· تحليل الوظائف و رسم إستراتيجية التدريب
· تحليل الوظائف و تحديد سياسة عادلة للأجور
· تحليل الوظائف و نظام الترقيات
· تحليل الوظائف و إدارة و تقييم و تقويم الأداء
· تحليل الوظائف و تحديد المسميات الوظيفية
· تحليل الوظائف و تدعيم العلاقات الإنسانية بين الإدارة و العاملين

- الفصل الثاني : خطوات عملية تحليل و توصيف الوظائف 
· التخطيط للتحليل :-
§ مرحلة الاستعداد و الاستشارة
§ تحديد أنواع الوظائف التي سيتم تحليلها
§ اختيار الوظائف التي سيتم البدء بتحليلها
§ تحديد الأشخاص الذين سيقومون بالتحليل
· تنفيذ التحليل :-
§ شرح أهداف التحليل للعاملين علي كل مستوياتهم
§ جمع البيانات اللازمة عن الوظائف التي يتم تحليلها
§ إعداد النموذج المبدئي لتحليل الوظيفة و مناقشته
§ إعداد لنموذج النهائي لتحليل و وصف الوظيفة و اعتماده

- الفصل الثالث : طرق و أساليب جمع البيانات اللازمة لتحليل الوظائف
· الملاحظة الشخصية
· المقابلات
· المذكرات
· الاستقصاء

- الفصل الرابع :-
§ المشكلات المتوقعة من عملية تحليل الوظائف
§ الاشتراطات الواجب توافرها لنجاح عملية تحليل و توصيف الوظائف

- الفصل الخامس : مخرجات عملية تحليل الوظائف 
· توصيف الوظائف
· مواصفات شاغل الوظيفة

- خاتمة

انتظرونا*

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليكم
تسجيل حضور*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليكم*
> *تسجيل حضور*


* شكرا اخي القواس علي مرورك اجميل*
*و ساعات و نلتقي مع*
*تعريفات و مصطلحات هامة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تعريفات و مصطلحات هامة


عملية تحليل و وصف الوظائف تعتمد علي الدراية الكاملة للقائم بها بتعريفات و مصطلحات و مفردات العملية التي يقوم بها وعلى كمال ودقة بيانات العمل التي تم جمعها. ذلك أن تجميع وتحليل هذه البيانات وعرضها بصورة قياسية دقيقة يعتبر ذو أهمية قصوى في نجاح برنامج التحليل وستؤدي الأخطاء أو الإهمال أو التحريف في المعلومات الأساسية حتماً إلى أخطاء في التصنيف وينتج عن ذلك مشكلات لكل من الموظفين والإدارة . ومن البديهي أن يعتقد كلً من أخصائي التصنيف والمشرف أو المدير بأهمية أن تكون بيانات العمل التي تم تجميعها لغرض التصنيف على أعلى جودة ممكنة .

 فعند قيامنا بعملية التحليل نصطدم بالكثير من المصطلحات مثل مصطلح الحركة الدقيقة و مصطلح دراسة الوقت و عناصر العمل و المهام و الواجبات و المسئوليات المكونة له و المهارات و المتطلبات اللازمة للقيام بالعمل و للتعريف بأهم المفاهيم و المصطلحات الأساسية المرتبطة بموضوع تحليل و تصميم الوظائف نتعرض فيما يلي لتلك التعريفات و المصطلحات و المفردات الشائع استخدامها عند قيامنا بعملية تحليل و وصف الوظائف :

تحليل الوظيفة Job Analysis  :-

                      ترمي عملية تحليل الوظائف والأعمال إلى جمع الحقائق والمعلومات عن المهمات والواجبات التي يجب أن تؤديها كل وظيفة أو عمل ،وتحديد مسؤوليتها ،وسلطتها ،وطريقة أدائها ،وعلاقتها مع الوظائف الأخرى ،وموقعها في الهيكل التنظيمي للمنظمة ،والظروف التي تؤدى فيها،وأدوات ووسائل الأداء المستخدمة فيها ،والمواصفات والشروط التي يجب أن تتوافر في شاغلها وفيما إذا كان أداؤها يتطلب استخدام أكثر من فرد واحد أي أن تحليل الوظيفة يتضمن تحديد المهام و الواجبات و المسئوليات التي تشملها الوظيفة و المهارات اللازمة لها و أيضا تحديد المعرفة و القدرات و المسئوليات المطلوب توافرها فيمن يتحمل مسئولية أداء الوظيفة بنجاح و بمعني أخر فان مفهوم تحليل الوظيفة هو عبارة عن تلك العملية التي تُحَدد من خلال الملاحظة و الدراسة المعلومات و البيانات المرتبطة بطبيعة الوظيفة المعنية.

نخلص مما سبق أن تحليل الوظيفة يعني بتفتيت الوظيفة إلي عناصرها المكونة لها و دراسة و تحليل كل عنصر من هذه العناصر علي حدة و مدي تأثيره علي مستوي صعوبة الوظيفة و مسئولياتها ثم تأثير العناصر مجتمعة علي مستوي و صعوبة الوظيفة ككل.


وصف الوظيفة Job Description :-

                  يعنى توصيف الوظيفة النتيجة الملموسة لتحليل الوظيفة ، وتظهر في شكل وصف تفصيلي مكتوب للوظيفة وهدفها وطبيعتها ومهامها وظروف أداء العمل ، ومواصفات شاغل الوظيفة و يمكننا القول بان الوصف الوظيفي هو عبارة عن كشف ( بطاقة ) يوضح واجبات و مسئوليات و ظروف العمل المحيطة بالوظيفة و الشروط اللازم توافرها في شاغل الوظيفة و التي تتعلق بالمؤهل العلمي و الخبرة و التدريب و المهارات الذهنية و الفنية و البدنية و يجب أن تشتمل بطاقة الوصف الوظيفي علي :
1-تعريف بالوظيفة ( اسم الوظيفة ، المستوى التنظيمي ، مستوى الأجر ، .. ) .
2-ملخص عام للوظيفة ( هدف الوظيفة وطبيعتها ومتطلباتها أدائهــا ) .
3-المسئوليات والواجبات ( المهام والأنشطة وطريقة الأداء ، ومستوى الإشراف .. ) .
4-ظروف العمل ( الضوضاء ، الحرارة ، الأتربة ، الغازات ، طبيعة موقع العمل .. ) .
5-مواصفات شاغل الوظيفة ( المؤهل العلمى ، الخبرة ، المهارات ، .. ) .

متطلبات شَغل الوظيفة  Job Specification :

و هي العملية التي تركز علي الخصائص المطلوبة لأداء الوظيفة حيث تصف المؤهلات و المواصفات اللازمة لشغل الوظيفة و يطلق عليه أحيانا توصيف الوظيفة
إذا فتوصيف الوظيفة أو متطلبات شغل الوظيفة تعني تحديد الحد الأدني المقبول من الخصائص البشرية اللازمة للأداء السليم للوظيفة مثل التعليم و الخبرة و القدرات و الخصائص الشخصية المختلفة 
و دائما ما يستخدم بغرض التبسيط تعبير وصف الوظيفة  Job Description  كمفهوم اشمل للدلالة علي كلٍ من المصطلحين السابقين (وصف الوظيفة Job Description) و ( توصيف الوظيفة Job Specification) 
و يلخص الشكل التالي رقم (1) العلاقة بين تحليل الوظيفة و وصف و توصيف الوظيفة و الاختلاف بين وصف الوظيفة و توصيف الوظيفة*

**

*انتظرونا مع باقي التعريفات*

----------


## ابن طيبة

* ·         تصميم الوظائف Job Design* 
*بعد الانتهاء من التحليل الوظيفي والانتهاء من وضع وصف وظيفي ومواصفات وظيفية دقيقة وبنوعية مميزة من الممكن أن تقوم المنظمة بالاستفادة من هذه المعلومات بحيث يتم إعادة تشكيل الوظائف. يستفاد من هذه المعلومات بشكل فعال في هيكلة عناصر الوظيفة والواجبات والمهام بشكل يتم تحقيق أداء مميز ورضا عالي جدا وبالتالي فان تصميم الوظيفة يزيد من الكفاءة الإنتاجية وبالتالي يعمل على تخفيض التكلفة.*
*فتصميم الوظيفة هو عبارة عن عملية بناء و تشييد و تصميم أنشطة العمل المحددة لفرد أو مجموعة من الأفراد لتحقيق أهداف المنظمة و يعكس تصميم الوظيفة الإجابة عن التساؤلات الآتية:*
*-          كيف تؤدي الوظيفة ؟*
*-          من الذي يؤديها ؟*
*-          أين تؤدي الوظيفة ؟*
*-          متى ستؤدي الوظيفة ؟*
*-          لماذا ستؤدي الوظيفة ؟*
*-          ما هي المهام المطلوب أداؤها في الوظيفة ؟*
*إذا فتصميم الوظيفة هو عملية تعريف للطريقة التي سيتم إنجاز العمل بها وكذلك اتخاذ قرار بشأن المهام المراد جمعها تحت وظيفة ما وهذا يشتمل على مدى سهولة أو صعوبة الوظيفة وأين تبدأ وتنتهي*
*و يوضح الشكل رقم (2) القرارات المرتبطة  بتصميم الوظيفة
**
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

للرفع

----------

